

Nuclear Winter Easier to Trigger Than Previously Thought - MikeCapone
http://www.treehugger.com/files/2010/01/nuclear-winter-easier-to-trigger-than-previously-thought-study.php

======
rbanffy
So, that could be a Plan-B in case we can't contain global warming.

